# 50º graus em Portugal e porque não -20º???? Realidade ou especulação???



## Rtrinda (16 Jun 2009 às 19:33)

Ja estive em Londres com 37 º graus já estive em Munique em pleno mes de Outubro com 29º graus, como já estive em Agadir com 44º graus em pleno mes de Maio, da mesma forma que já estive na Região de Alcanena/Santarém com - 8 graus de temperatura. Onde eu quero chegar é que esses acontecimentos todos nos sentimos e verificamos nessa noite davam de temperatura mínima para Santarém -1 Grau entre Alcanena e Santarém nessa noite o meu carro registava uma temperatura de -8 negativos, agora eu não vou afirmar como um dado fiável que em Santarém faz 8 graus negativos nem vou afirmar que em Londres em Julho faz 37º graus porque isso são circunstancias climáticas que podem surgir que são condicionadas por outros factores e que no fundo não têm validade cientifica nenhuma certo????

Posto isto, eu claro que so me baseio em factos palpáveis mensuráveis reconhecidos e a verdade é que reconhecidamente não existe nenhum dado nos normativos climáticos que tenham-se atingido temperaturas de 50º graus em Portugal continental e também não existe a indicação que exista dados de alguma cidade localidade região portuguesa continental em que a temperatura media anual do ar seja igual ou superior a 18 graus por isso é nesses dados que me baseio. 

Agora aquilo que nos vivemos e verificamos tem o peso que tem, devo dizer que existem por exemplo testemunhos de que este ano Nevou no alto da serra da Arrábida mas são testemunhos não foram confirmados, por exemplo no Meco já tive temperaturas no Inverno no meu termómetro de -6 graus ou de 44º 45º mas nunca se registaram valores desse género nesta região, ou por exemplo nos anos 90 nevou na Azeitão durante 2 minutos e eu vi e assisti mas isso não em leva a dizer ou afirmar que tenha nevado nesse ano pois foi um fenómeno tão insignificante para sequer ser ter em linha de conta. 

Ou seja , todos nos que gostamos destes fenómenos concerteza já assistimos a dados que fogem do que é Normativo ou que é mensurável logo não podemos afirma-los como tal eu não ando ai a dizer que a temperatura mínima registada em Santarem é de -8 graus ou em Torres Vedras é de -7 ou na Aldeia do Meco é de -6, ou em Londres de 37º graus ou Munique em Outubro de 29º graus ou de 45º graus em Setubal, pois esses valores não foram mensuráveis logo é como não tivessem existido.

Se admite que em teoria poderia ser possível atingir-se 50º graus em algumas zonas em Portugal, por essa lógica de ideias  também se pode dizer que se pode atingir 20 graus negativos em Portugal já que a temperatura mínima atingida em Portugal foi de 16,5 graus negativos, logo seguindo este raciocínio posso de especulação posso também afirmar que nesse Inverno de 11 de Fevereiro de 1956 como estavam 16,5 graus nas Penhas da Saudade poderiam estar 20 graus negativos na Torre ou em outros sítios da serra em quem fala nesse dia pode-se falar em dias em que se atigiem 12-13 graus negativos nas regiões mais frias e hipoteticamente podem-se atingir temperaturas perto dos 20 graus negativos porque não????. 

Julgo que não deve-se entrar por ai para mim enquanto não estiver comprovada uma temperatura não se deve afirmar que ela de facto ocorra, nesse sentido para mim nunca estiveram 50º graus em Portugal pois nunca isso foi registado, como também em nenhum sitio se faz uma temperatura Media Igual ou Superior a 18º em Portugal ou 20 graus negativos pela mesma razão. 

Será que podemos nos fiar em dados não mesuraveis que não foram oficialmente reconhecidos e verificados para dizermos que faz tal temperatura ou sucede-se tal fenomeno????

Não se está assim a distrocer os fenomenos metereologicos que surgem oficialmente????

É que se entrarmos por esse campo podemos especular e afirmar de tudo um pouco daqui a pouco desenvolve-se a ideia que em Portugal faz mais calor que no Medio Oriente ou no centro da Australia ou seja corre-se o risco de distorcer a realidade e se as estações metereologicas estão localizadas em determinado sitio é por algum motivo e fundamento.


Cumprimentos:l


----------



## Dan (16 Jun 2009 às 21:53)

É muito mais fácil registar-se um valor de -20ºC que um de 50ºC. São poucos os locais no nosso planeta que já registaram valores superiores a 50ºC, em conta partida são imensos os que já registaram -20ºC, até mesmo aqui bem perto de Portugal. Salamanca e Villar de Ciervos já registaram valores inferiores a -20ºC e não estão muito longe da fronteira portuguesa. Mesmo aqui em Bragança já foi registado, num abrigo meteorológico, um valor de -17,5ºC em Fevereiro em 1983.


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2009 às 02:00)

Rtrinda disse:


> Julgo que não deve-se entrar por ai para mim enquanto não estiver comprovada uma temperatura não se deve afirmar que ela de facto ocorra, nesse sentido para mim nunca estiveram 50º graus em Portugal pois nunca isso foi registado, como também em nenhum sitio se faz uma temperatura Media Igual ou Superior a 18º em Portugal ou 20 graus negativos pela mesma razão.



lol

Você acabou de dizer no outro tópico que é bem possível que no DISTRITO DE BEJA já tenham sido registados 50 graus.
Todos nós sabemos que não é oficial. Neste forum alinhamos conhecimentos, criamos metodologias específicas e avançamos com acções.
A ideia inicialmente pretendida, seria e é  identificar quais os locais mais quentes e recolher dados. 




Rtrinda disse:


> Será que podemos nos fiar em dados não mesuraveis que não foram oficialmente reconhecidos e verificados para dizermos que faz tal temperatura ou sucede-se tal fenomeno????
> Não se está assim a distrocer os fenomenos metereologicos que surgem oficialmente????



Mas quem é que quer distorcer dados meteorológicos oficiais??
Aqui falou-se em hipóteses baseando em trabalhos feitos por profissionais, avançou-se com metodologias e pretende-se recolher dados. É um dos métodos mais usados para se avançar na Ciência. Algo de errado com isso, pah?




Rtrinda disse:


> É que se entrarmos por esse campo podemos especular e afirmar de tudo um pouco daqui a pouco desenvolve-se a ideia que em Portugal faz mais calor que no Medio Oriente ou no centro da Australia ou seja corre-se o risco de distorcer a realidade e se as estações metereologicas estão localizadas em determinado sitio é por algum motivo e fundamento.????



No Médio Oriente e no Centro da Austrália, consoante as localidades, há sítios mais quentes e ninguém sequer alguma vez colocou isso em causa.
Quanto às estações e de acordo com a conversa que tive com um professor universitário que trabalha no IM, faltam muitas em Portugal e ele mesmo revelou interesse no trabalho desenvolvido sobre as regiões mais quentes de Portugal Continental no Verão( que foi apresentado aqui no forum).
Disse que infelizmente não se pode ter uma estação por m2, mas que se devia melhorar a situação.


----------



## Costa (17 Jun 2009 às 09:55)

Rtrinda desculpe lá mas você é que tem andado sistematicamente a tentar distorcer a realidade climática de Portugal. Você é que tem frequentemente apresentado dados de acerca de anos, meses e agora até mesmo de apenas 1 dia de dados meteorológicos excepcionais para depois pegar neles e fazer generalizações como se esses valores fossem normais.

Não sei qual é a finalidade desta sua atitude no fórum, mas com este tipo de tópicos e respostas perde qualquer tipo credibilidade perante os olhos dos outros utilizadores.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jun 2009 às 10:47)

Vamos lá esquecer os arrufos pessoais e os outros tópicos e concentrar o vocabulário no que é discutido neste tópico. 

-20ºC em Portugal, quase certo, falta a "tal" prova. Quantos aos 50ºC já acho mais complicado mas não impossível.

São as dúvidas que só seriam resolvidas com as estações por m2.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jun 2009 às 10:52)

HotSpot disse:


> Vamos lá esquecer os arrufos pessoais e os outros tópicos e concentrar o vocabulário no que é discutido neste tópico.
> 
> -20ºC em Portugal, quase certo, falta a "tal" prova. Quantos aos 50ºC já acho mais complicado mas não impossível.
> 
> São as dúvidas que só seriam resolvidas com as estações por m2.



E não só HotSpot... Infelizmente estas questões tanto têm de interessante como de intermináveis. Muitas coisas se baralham "temperatura oficial, registo não oficial, temperatura a 2m, temperatura a nível do solo, temperatura em altitude, temperatura "real" (whatever that means) , temperatura "sentida" (whatever that means too), ... " 

Até digo quantos de nós não terão já sentido 50ºC ou -20ºC na pele... Quantos não dizemos até ter um registo no dia X de um valor extremo surpreendente... 

Temperaturas, uma questão que será sempre alvo de discussão... um tema muito sensível... Porque uma temperatura em meteorologia não é apenas um valor lido num termómetro!


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2009 às 20:46)

50ºC não é assim tão raro no planeta!

Aliás, é tantas vezes que eu vejo em notícias 40 e tal graus, em tantos locais (como América do Norte, América do Sul, deserto do Sara, Médio Oriente, Índia, Austrália) que eu cá acho que de certeza que há muitas tardes que registam 50ºC (e digo em condições standard) em locais onde não estão instaladas estações, precisamente por serem locais semi-desertos.
Ainda há uns tempos li que tinha-se chegado aos 48ºC em vários locais na Índia.

Agora 50ºC (em condições standard) em Portugal, já acho raro, mas acho possível. E aliás acho tão possível 50ºC como -20ºC, ambas são díficeis de atingir em Portugal, mas não impossível.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jul 2009 às 20:57)

As temperaturas mais baixas de Portugal são registadas no cume da Serra, com mínimas que atingem a marca de -20°C no Inverno.

in: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serra_da_Estrela


----------



## pedrojoper (19 Jul 2009 às 21:52)

kikofra disse:


> As temperaturas mais baixas de Portugal são registadas no cume da Serra, com mínimas que atingem a marca de -20°C no Inverno.
> 
> in: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serra_da_Estrela




Mais uma que não está comprovada oficialmente... Mas eu acredito que na torre se atinjam esses valores. O I.M. devia ter uma estação mais perto da torre, a estação mais alta do I.M. em Portugal continental acho que é a de Penhas Douradas, a 1380m. A estação mais alta que eu conheço pode ser acedida no site da "Estradas de Portugal", e dá valores significativamente mais baixos que os da estação de Penhas Douradas do I.M.. Aquele site mostra o trânsito em directo, várias webcams e estações meteorológicas espalhadas pelo país, e podemos ver as estradas cortadas devido a obras ou neve...


----------



## kikofra (20 Jul 2009 às 00:19)

pedrojoper disse:


> Mais uma que não está comprovada oficialmente... Mas eu acredito que na torre se atinjam esses valores. O I.M. devia ter uma estação mais perto da torre, a estação mais alta do I.M. em Portugal continental acho que é a de Penhas Douradas, a 1380m. A estação mais alta que eu conheço pode ser acedida no site da "Estradas de Portugal", e dá valores significativamente mais baixos que os da estação de Penhas Douradas do I.M.. Aquele site mostra o trânsito em directo, várias webcams e estações meteorológicas espalhadas pelo país, e podemos ver as estradas cortadas devido a obras ou neve...



Ha uma estação um pouco antes da torre


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2009 às 02:35)

olá a todos...

Extremos destes ou amplitudes destas em Portugal, tanto podem ter de real como de especulativo. Se devido à existência das diversas metodologias envolvidas na recolha de dados no que diz respeito às temperaturas, se obtêm alguns aparentemente inflacionados, obviamente abre espaço a desenvolvimentos quase intermináveis!
Claro que tudo isto é ciência viva, o que por si só revela a sensibilidade a que está sujeita, exigindo de nós a humildade suficiente para que a interpretação desses dados através das metodologias existentes reúna consensos.
Como já se referiu, o ideal seria a implementação de estações por m2, o que sinceramente seria uma das grandes utopias com que nos confrontaríamos!
Até lá, penso que a razoabilidade implícita nas opiniões, seria a atitude mais acertada!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jul 2009 às 18:16)

Pra mim tudo e possivel, mas como alguem disse, a temperatura não e so vista no termometro  , mas oficialmente só isso conta. O nosso pais pode não ter temperaturas tao extremas como alguns paises, mas temos um WSI Forte.
Uma pessoa muda de regiao nota logo diferença,posso falar no meu exemplo.
Moro na Zona norte de lisboa, e tem muito calor,as maximas sao afectadas pelo o vento, e muito ventoso aqui.Ate aqui tudo bem  mas eu aguento melhor o calor daqui do que o de vila pouca de aguiar,quando e no inverno sim aqui chegou realmente aos -1ºC, mas na Povoa de sta iria no Armazem da SDF  registou se -3ºC, tem la uma estaçao deles, para seguranca dos trabalhadores,estava muito gelo e pararam de trabalhar,voltando a vila pouca de aguiar eu passei la um inverno muitoooooo friooooo nao se podia sair a rua,gelavas por completo no fundo so estiveram -7ºC, mas tava muitooo vento,neve era mentira Gelo era imenso. Antes que me digam que -7 e talvez um bocado demais pra vila pouca de aguiar, eu nao me refiro a Vila pouca de aguiar centro, mas sim Serra da padrela, perto de lagoa A 1120 METROS  de altitude 
Com isto so quis dar um parecer de desconforto\conforto termico em portugal, porque la no fundo acho muito engraçado comparar se tudo e haver medições ao local, como A do poceirão feita pelo o gil daniel vilao andre etc  E pena e eu nao ter vida profissional que de pra conjungar isso tudo  



Ps: deixo vos uma Imagem do WSI Do dia de hoje 






Que coincidencia, as areas em que supostamente faria maior calor estão a nivel moderado 

Cumps do padeiro Meteoloucos


----------



## belem (21 Jul 2009 às 22:33)

A meu ver nem há assim grandes dúvidas que em alguns locais altos a temperatura possa chegar aos -20 e em alguns locais muito quentes, possa chegar aos 50ºc.
Análises a variados trabalhos conduzem-nos inevitavelmente a essa realidade.
A questão aqui é ir a esses locais e recolher valores desses com uma instrumentação aceitável. Acredito que é possível evidentemente, mas é necessário algum trabalho, sentido de antecipação e porque não também, CORAGEM!


----------



## Rtrinda (22 Jul 2009 às 20:10)

belem disse:


> A meu ver nem há assim grandes dúvidas que em alguns locais altos a temperatura possa chegar aos -20 e em alguns locais muito quentes, possa chegar aos 50ºc.
> Análises a variados trabalhos conduzem-nos inevitavelmente a essa realidade.
> A questão aqui é ir a esses locais e recolher valores desses com uma instrumentação aceitável. Acredito que é possível evidentemente, mas é necessário algum trabalho, sentido de antecipação e porque não também, CORAGEM!



Ola Belem como tem passado neste verão, tudo bem consigo ??? 
Já não vinha aqui a algum tempo só para lhe informar se tem consultado as temperaturas no Leste europeu durante esta semana???? 34º graus em Viena – 37 em Sofia – 38º em Bucareste; 37º em Belgrado/mínimas superiores a 23º graus, alias falei com pessoas conhecidas que romenas que me disseram que em certas regiões a temperatura tem andado perto dos 44º 45º Graus em  enfim temperaturas de meter inveja a qualquer amante de muito calor e nos aqui neste verão temperado atlântico com as tais noites de nortada que eu tanto referenciei em tópicos anteriores. 
Afinal não é só na Penisula Ibérica que faz calor na Europa. 
E Belém onde estão esses 50º graus comuns banais que tanto fala no interior trás- montano e no Vale do Guadiana????  

Cumprimentos e um óptimo verão atlântico


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2009 às 20:34)

Rtrinda disse:


> Ola Belem como tem passado neste verão, tudo bem consigo ???
> Já não vinha aqui a algum tempo só para lhe informar se tem consultado as temperaturas no Leste europeu durante esta semana???? 34º graus em Viena – 37 em Sofia – 38º em Bucareste; 37º em Belgrado/mínimas superiores a 23º graus, alias falei com pessoas conhecidas que romenas que me disseram que em certas regiões a temperatura tem andado perto dos 44º 45º Graus em  enfim temperaturas de meter inveja a qualquer amante de muito calor e nos aqui neste verão temperado atlântico com as tais noites de nortada que eu tanto referenciei em tópicos anteriores.
> Afinal não é só na Penisula Ibérica que faz calor na Europa.
> E Belém onde estão esses 50º graus comuns banais que tanto fala no interior trás- montano e no Vale do Guadiana????
> ...



Tudo óptimo comigo obrigado.
O Leste europeu após tanta instabilidade lá aqueceu.
Ainda bem, pois antes tarde que nunca.
Já agora, aproveitaria a sua boa vontade para o convidar a apresentar-nos as precipitações médias desses locais para os meses de verão e mesmo para este verão. Será que pode? Aí poderíamos definir o que é um verão atlântico, dado que aqui, tanto quanto sei, tenho 4 meses secos e mesmo no Minho ( no pior exemplo que lhe podia dar) há 2 com a excepção de algumas regiões montanhosas.
O meu verão tem estado óptimo. Após tantos dias de calor lá consegui hoje ter um dia ameno de apenas 24ºc, pena é que não caia gota de água como aí no Leste europeu! Se quiser, envie-me um camião TIR aí da Roménia com água que é para eu regar as minhas bananeiras!
Já agora,em Portugal já tivemos mais de 40ºc oficiais este ano, na Amareleja que nem sequer é o local mais quente da região, quanto mais de Portugal, mais do que qualquer valor que nos apresentou, excepto os prováveis 44ºc ou 45ºc segundo alguns locais, que pouca validade têm. Para isso, também se punha a hipótese de termos tido mais de 45ºc em algumas regiões mais quentes, mas nem vou por aí.
Quanto ao verão « atlântico» exclusivo aqui da costa ocidental e as suas nortadas, este ano tem estado fraquinho, com a excepção de um ou outro dia. É uma pena, pois a biodiversidade marítima necessita desse fenómeno e com isso ainda corremos o risco de ter que importar peixe inquinado ou de ficar com o nosso mar bastante estéril como alguns locais do mundo.
Eu sei muito bem que não é só na P. Ibérica que faz calor aliás eu nunca disse tal coisa.
Outra coisa que não disse e que prova que você está simplesmente a mentir é que os 50ºc são comuns ou banais. 
 Um aspecto  que claramente lhe retira a credibilidade nesse aspecto, foi o facto de você mesmo acreditar que no DISTRITO DE BEJA, já tenham feito 50ºc e vir agora para aqui falar nisso outra vez.
Teve que vir um dia de vento SW, 24ºc e sem chuva por aqui para você vir aqui contar as suas histórias. Pena é que um dia não faz a «primavera» e isto amanhã já vai melhorar.


----------



## psm (22 Jul 2009 às 20:41)

Mais ajudo o Belem!
  Tem sido um verão ao nivel da nortada algo fraco e ao mesmo tempo a sua velocidade médias muito baixa, e que a NORTADA É O NORMAL no nosso verão da costa ocidental!!


----------



## Rtrinda (22 Jul 2009 às 21:17)

belem disse:


> Tudo óptimo comigo obrigado.
> O Leste europeu após tanta instabilidade lá aqueceu.
> Ainda bem, pois antes tarde que nunca.
> Já agora, aproveitaria a sua boa vontade para o convidar a apresentar-nos as precipitações médias desses locais para os meses de verão e mesmo para este verão. Será que pode? Aí poderíamos definir o que é um verão atlântico, dado que aqui, tanto quanto sei, tenho 4 meses secos e mesmo no Minho ( no pior exemplo que lhe podia dar) há 2 com a excepção de algumas regiões montanhosas.
> ...




Sim Belém a velha historia mas convinha ir consultar o arquivo dos meus comentários e constatar um simples facto que eu nuca afirmei que chovia mais em Portugal continental do que no Leste europeu durante os meses de Verão antes pelo contrario alias uma afirmação dessas é totalmente descabida, mas também não é por ai chova mais durante os meses de Verão no Leste europeu mas por compensação a partir de Setembro todo o Norte Ibérico é fustigado por fortes chuvadas e um nível bem superior de precipitação ao registado no Leste da Europa, alias um dado curioso o Outono por norma surge de forma mais intensa e precoce no Norte de Portugal que por exemplo nas zonas Sul do Leste da Europa onde o onde o calor e as temperaturas amenas se estendem durante mais tempo. São regiões diferentes com climas e massas de ar totalmente diferentes nos estamos a beira do suave e fresco Oceano Atlântico o Leste da Europa é influenciada pela por massas de ar quentes e continentais com forte precipitação fazendo com que tenham um Verão quase idêntico a um clima tropical temperaturas muito altas com frequência de precipitação e trovoadas alias lembro-me de estar a ouvir um posto de rádio e quando a equipa de Futebol Paços de Ferreira jogou na Macedónia para a Taça Europa na passada semana o comentador informava disso mesmo as 19h locais dizia o comentador que estavam 36º graus de temperatura e uma elevada taxa de Humidade e que os jogadores portugueses não estavam habituados a jogarem nessas condições climáticas, ao contrario do que se sucede nas nossas pérolas atlânticas dos açores onde a temperatura este verão não tem ultrapassado os 24º 25º graus e onde a precipitação tem sido frequente deve ser dos traços tropicais deste arquipélago concerteza!!!!!!
Também tenho de me preparar este fim de semana rumo a norte mais propriamente para a região de Monção Alto Minho onde irei passar o fim de semana após uma semana de trabalho e já vou preparado para levar roupa de meia estação um agasalho, pois pelas previsões a temperatura poderá descer aos 11º 12º graus nessa região durante a madrugada estamos a falar no região do tal super pais super quente Portugal. No mínimo interessante então na Macedónia estavam segundo o jornalista da RCP 36 graus as 19h e em Portugal a Florida da Europa como certos pseudo intelectuais tentam definir poderei estar sobe temperaturas perto dos 10º gruas em pleno mês de Julho. Se fosse estrangeiro sentiria-me enganado. 

P.S-

1ºNunca afirmei que a velocidade dos ventos tem sido elevada .
2º sim disse que em teoria poderia uma vez de 30 em 30 anos a temperatura chegar aos 50º graus no Baixo Alentejo mas é um fenomeno muito mas muito raro. 
Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2009 às 22:22)

Rtrinda disse:


> alias um dado curioso o Outono por norma surge de forma mais intensa e precoce no Norte de Portugal que por exemplo nas zonas Sul do Leste da Europa onde o onde o calor e as temperaturas amenas se estendem durante mais tempo




O Norte de Portugal fica a uma latitude 41º-42ºN e o Sul do Leste da Europa (sul da Grécia) localiza-se a 36º-37ºN. 

Os Verões na Grécia são mais extensos e mais quentes que em Portugal, pelo menos considerando os valores da média mensal. Na média das máximas as diferenças já não são tão evidentes.


----------



## Costa (22 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

Rtrinda disse:


> Ola Belem como tem passado neste verão, tudo bem consigo ???
> Já não vinha aqui a algum tempo só para lhe informar se tem consultado as temperaturas no Leste europeu durante esta semana???? 34º graus em Viena – 37 em Sofia – 38º em Bucareste; 37º em Belgrado/mínimas superiores a 23º graus, alias falei com pessoas conhecidas que romenas que me disseram que em certas regiões a temperatura tem andado perto dos 44º 45º Graus em  enfim temperaturas de meter inveja a qualquer amante de muito calor e nos aqui neste verão temperado atlântico com as tais noites de nortada que eu tanto referenciei em tópicos anteriores.
> Afinal não é só na Penisula Ibérica que faz calor na Europa.
> E Belém onde estão esses 50º graus comuns banais que tanto fala no interior trás- montano e no Vale do Guadiana????
> ...



Por coincidência das coincidências, voltou a este fórum possivelmente na única semana deste verão em que as temperaturas na Europa central e de Leste atingem estes valores extremos ultrapassando os da Península. 


Coincidências.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2009 às 00:12)

Rtrinda disse:


> Sim Belém a velha historia mas convinha ir consultar o arquivo dos meus comentários e constatar um simples facto que eu nuca afirmei que chovia mais em Portugal continental do que no Leste europeu durante os meses de Verão antes pelo contrario alias uma afirmação dessas é totalmente descabida..




Você veio aqui confundir verões mediterrânicos como os de Portugal, apelidando-os de «atlânticos», mas esqueceu-se que a Europa do Leste tem verões muito mais atlânticos que Portugal, pois chove e de que maneira lá, nesse período.
Se eu fosse turista e fosse pelos seus comentários, pensaria que estávamos a falar de um trópico qualquer ou de verões quentíssimos de 38ºc e extensíssimos, mas seria valentemente enganado. 





Rtrinda disse:


> mas também não é por ai chova mais durante os meses de Verão no Leste europeu mas por compensação a partir de Setembro todo o Norte Ibérico é fustigado por fortes chuvadas e um nível bem superior de precipitação ao registado no Leste da Europa, alias um dado curioso o Outono por norma surge de forma mais intensa e precoce no Norte de Portugal que por exemplo nas zonas Sul do Leste da Europa onde o onde o calor e as temperaturas amenas se estendem durante mais tempo..




É...Você até está comparar  o Norte de Portugal com o Sul do Leste da Europa e isso indica o quanto tendencioso está a ser, o que só me dá razão!
Obrigado.







Rtrinda disse:


> e e trovoadas alias lembro-me de estar a ouvir um posto de rádio e quando a equipa de Futebol Paços de Ferreira jogou na Macedónia para a Taça Europa na passada semana o comentador informava disso mesmo as 19h locais dizia o comentador que estavam 36º graus de temperatura e uma elevada taxa de Humidade e que os jogadores portugueses não estavam habituados a jogarem nessas condições climáticas, ao contrario do que se sucede nas nossas pérolas atlânticas dos açores onde a temperatura este verão não tem ultrapassado os 24º 25º graus e onde a precipitação tem sido frequente deve ser dos traços tropicais deste arquipélago concerteza!!!!!!.




Sim, realmente esses 36ºc na Macedónia com humidade alta às 19h, devem ser uma coisa super normal para a região, não acha?
Não quer postar um climatograma dessa região da Macedónia para nós todos vermos? 
Houve aqui um forunista que disse que junto ao Tejo ( mais para o interior), num encontro de Astronomia, mediram a temperatura e estavam ainda 39 graus era já meia-noite. Eu não vou pegar nesses dados e andar a compará-los com outros países ou regiões.
Você basicamente está a comparar valores extremos com valores abaixo do normal dos Açores, então mais uma vez só me dá razão!
Obrigado!!





Rtrinda disse:


> Também tenho de me preparar este fim de semana rumo a norte mais propriamente para a região de Monção Alto Minho onde irei passar o fim de semana após uma semana de trabalho e já vou preparado para levar roupa de meia estação um agasalho, pois pelas previsões a temperatura poderá descer aos 11º 12º graus nessa região durante a madrugada estamos a falar no região do tal super pais super quente Portugal..




Pois realmente, você fez uma escolha «bem» acertada, só vai para um dos locais mais frescos de Portugal no verão!!
Aposto que mais do que calor, o Minho tem uma paisagem verde e lindíssima que não tem a nada a dever a ninguém.
Obrigado por mostrar ser tendencioso de novo e mostrar falta de conhecimento GRAVE sobre o país onde diz viver!





Rtrinda disse:


> No mínimo interessante então na Macedónia estavam segundo o jornalista da RCP 36 graus as 19h e em Portugal a Florida da Europa como certos pseudo intelectuais tentam definir poderei estar sobe temperaturas perto dos 10º gruas em pleno mês de Julho. Se fosse estrangeiro sentiria-me enganado..



Portugal tem regiões bem mais quentes que toda a Macedónia, arredores e companhia ( e não é por isso que digo que é melhor ou pior), por isso deixe-se de disparates, porque se vai visitar um local frio e quer compará-lo com uma região que está a viver uma vaga de calor fora do normal, deve ser porque precisa urgentemente de rever os seus conhecimentos básicos sobre Meterologia.
Também devia fazer as mesmas comparações durante o ano inteiro ( ou de preferência durante muitos anos) e para regiões climaticamente minimamente equivalentes, para falarmos como gente adulta.






Rtrinda disse:


> 1ºNunca afirmei que a velocidade dos ventos tem sido elevada ..



E onde é que disse que você o tinha dito?




Rtrinda disse:


> 2º sim disse que em teoria poderia uma vez de 30 em 30 anos a temperatura chegar aos 50º graus no Baixo Alentejo mas é um fenomeno muito mas muito raro.



A questão aqui não foi a periodicidade desse acontecimento ou não, foi antes se já aconteceu ou não.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2009 às 02:34)

Dan disse:


> O Norte de Portugal fica a uma latitude 41º-42ºN e o Sul do Leste da Europa (sul da Grécia) localiza-se a 36º-37ºN.
> 
> Os Verões na Grécia são mais extensos e mais quentes que em Portugal, pelo menos considerando os valores da média mensal. Na média das máximas as diferenças já não são tão evidentes.



É uma questão bastante delicada essa.
Na maior parte da Grécia, impera um verão mais quente que a maior parte de Portugal, mas também impera um inverno mais frio.
Contudo existem pelo menos 3 regiões em Portugal, que têm verões tão ou mais quentes, que a Grécia: Vale do Douro, Vale do Tejo ( junto ao interior) e a região da Bacia do Guadiana.
Realmente penso que para chegar a valores de 28ºc ou 29ºc de média mensal, não haverão muitos sítios em Portugal, mas isso já estaríamos a falar de valores para zonas algo localizadas tanto para a P. Ibérica  como para a Grécia, sendo 25ºc, 26ºc e 27 os valores mais frequentes para estas regiões quentes.
Um importante aspecto a documentar: Na Grécia os locais mais quentes, são geralmente zonas litorais habitadas e possuem zonas urbanas desenvolvidas com estações, pois o interior do país é muito montanhoso e algo rústico. Por isso os locais mais quentes estão relativamente bem documentados.
Na P. Ibérica e em particular em Portugal, pelo contrário, não existem muitas referências, por  serem regiões  quase não povoadas, quanto mais urbanizadas e com estações.
Existe também o interessante antagonismo, no facto de as zonas mais quentes na P. Ibérica se situarem no interior e na Grécia no litoral, (tal deve-se a factores de relevo, exposição, continentalidade,etc...).
Felizmente alguns trabalhos vão surgindo sobre o assunto, estimulando um maior desenvolvimento sobre este tema.


----------



## Costa (23 Jul 2009 às 09:44)

Rtrinda disse:


> lembro-me de estar a ouvir um posto de rádio e quando a equipa de Futebol Paços de Ferreira jogou na Macedónia para a Taça Europa na passada semana o comentador informava disso mesmo as 19h locais dizia o comentador que estavam 36º graus de temperatura e uma elevada taxa de Humidade e que os jogadores portugueses não estavam habituados a jogarem nessas condições climáticas



Já agora, antes de falar informe-se convenientemente, já que o Paços de Ferreira jogou na Moldávia, mais propriamente em Chisinau e não na Macedónia como referiu. Ainda ficam bastante distantes uma da outra.

Se os jogadores Portugueses não estavam habituados a jogar naquelas condições climáticas, os do Zimbru também não deviam estar, já que estas são as médias anuais para Chisinau:


----------



## Rtrinda (23 Jul 2009 às 23:32)

Costa disse:


> Já agora, antes de falar informe-se convenientemente, já que o Paços de Ferreira jogou na Moldávia, mais propriamente em Chisinau e não na Macedónia como referiu. Ainda ficam bastante distantes uma da outra.
> 
> Se os jogadores Portugueses não estavam habituados a jogar naquelas condições climáticas, os do Zimbru também não deviam estar, já que estas são as médias anuais para Chisinau:



Sim Costa tem toda a razão foi um erro de palmatoria confundi esses dois paises e de facto ficam em regiões totalmente destintas. Mas se permite o que vejo nesse grafico que tem ai as temperaturas extremas entre Maio e Setembro andam acima dos 36º graus, por isso julgo que esse calor la não é novidade.


----------



## Rtrinda (23 Jul 2009 às 23:35)

Costa disse:


> Por coincidência das coincidências, voltou a este fórum possivelmente na única semana deste verão em que as temperaturas na Europa central e de Leste atingem estes valores extremos ultrapassando os da Península.
> 
> 
> Coincidências.




Costa é muito mais comum que muita gente pensa o Leste sul da Europa ter temperaturas bem mais altas que a maioria das cidade portuguesas é que não tenha duvidas disso.
Mas eu já falei imensas vezes disso aqui neste forum e ja fui massacrado por dizer essas mesmas constactações e não disse por dizer apresentei graficos e dados normativos. 
Nota: Não falo da Grecia ou da Albania ou da Macedonia. refiro-me a paises como a Bulgaria,Romenia a propria Hungria, Servia, etc,etc,etc   

Cumprs


----------



## Rtrinda (23 Jul 2009 às 23:40)

_Europa do Leste tem verões muito mais atlânticos que Portugal…. _



AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA como disse a Europa de Leste tem verões muito mais atlânticos que Portugal ahahahahaahahah que o Norte de Portugal ahahahahahahaha Bem Belém esta foi de Morte ahahahahahah já há muito tempo que não ouvia uma dessas eheheheheheeheh quer dizer se isto fosse dito por alguém da Televisão eu achava normal agora vindo de si, ok mas tudo bem Belém talvez você esteja a desenvolver uma teoria climatológica revolucionaria que consiste na influencia atlântica no Leste Europeu, julqo que você esta a confundir Precipitação com clima Atlântico o Leste da Europa, não tem influencia nenhuma atlântica ponto. Alias o Verão do clima temperado Oceânico é um Verão de temperaturas sem ser elevadas e com precipitação ao invés o clima continental tem um verão de caris tropical ou seja chuvas trovoadas com temperaturas bem mais elevadas que você imagina, uma dica nunca diga a ninguém género na sua vida social ou profissional que o Verão do Leste da Europa tem um clima mais Atlântico que o território português continental pode haver alguem que se desmanche a rir, olhe para cidades como a cidade do Porto em que quando estavam a 5 dias atras 34º graus em Lisboa o Porto não passava dos 25º ok????? Olhe para os mapas não vou ser eu a mostrar sabe porquê porque já os mostrei. O que disse desculpe-me belém mas não tem lógica nenhuma. 


_É...Você até está comparar o Norte de Portugal com o Sul do Leste da Europa e isso indica o quanto tendencioso está a ser, o que só me dá razão_!

Ahahahah escusava de ler isto Belém eu comparo pois ambas as regiões tem influencia Atlântica eheheheheheehehehehehe 

_Sim, realmente esses 36ºc na Moldavia com humidade alta às 19h, devem ser uma coisa super normal para a região, não acha?_

Mas é mesmo ou tem duvidas???? Eu já lhe provei isso já postei relativo ao Verão no Leste europeu não vou voltar a repetir-me va aos arquivos Belém e leia o que eu escrevo ok

_Houve aqui um forunista que disse que junto ao Tejo ( mais para o interior), num encontro de Astronomia, mediram a temperatura e estavam ainda 39 graus era já meia-noite. Eu não vou pegar nesses dados e andar a compará-los com outros países ou regiões._

Não gosto de por a palavra de ninguém em causa e não gosto de falar de 3ºs mas tenho muitas duvidas e não acredito os termómetros também avariam pelo menos ate prova em contrario entende??? Nunca foi provado alias como os seus tais 50º graus tão comuns em territorio nacional

_Você basicamente está a comparar valores extremos com valores abaixo do normal dos Açores, então mais uma vez só me dá razão_

Ahahahahaah ahahahahahaahahah de novo ehehehehehe onde é que 24º 25º graus são temperaturas abaixo do normal nos meses de verão nos açores????? Bem Belém você estava mesmo inspirado para desenvolver novas teorias, também já fiz um Tópico relativo ao clima dos Açores mas garantidamente duvido que nos Açores a temperatura supere os 28º graus com muita frequência. 

_Pois realmente, você fez uma escolha «bem» acertada, só vai para um dos locais mais frescos de Portugal no verão!!
Aposto que mais do que calor, o Minho tem uma paisagem verde e lindíssima que não tem a nada a dever a ninguém.
Obrigado por mostrar ser tendencioso de novo e mostrar falta de conhecimento GRAVE sobre o país onde diz viver!_

Ahahahahahaha Não Belém é verdade eu vivo na verdade na Bielo-Rússia eheehehehehehehe. 
Pois vou o Verão não é so praia??? Certo mas também não vou falar consigo sobre as minhas opções de Lazer e de passeios não me leve mal como é obvio. 

_viver uma vaga de calor fora do normal, deve ser porque precisa urgentemente de rever os seus conhecimentos básicos sobre Meteorologia_.

Fora do Normal????? Prove-me isso ouviu isso onde na TVI?????? Faz muito calor no leste da Europa todos os anos ate lhe já mostrei que Bucareste tem tanto ou mais calor que a capital de distrito mais quente de Portugal Beja não lhe estou a entender!!!!!

 Verões atlanticos no Leste da Europa 

Cumprs


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2009 às 01:41)

Rtrinda disse:


> Costa é muito mais comum que muita gente pensa o Leste sul da Europa ter temperaturas bem mais altas que a maioria das cidade portuguesas é que não tenha duvidas disso.
> Mas eu já falei imensas vezes disso aqui neste forum e ja fui massacrado por dizer essas mesmas constactações e não disse por dizer apresentei graficos e dados normativos.
> Nota: Não falo da Grecia ou da Albania ou da Macedonia. refiro-me a paises como a Bulgaria,Romenia a propria Hungria, Servia, etc,etc,etc
> 
> Cumprs



Ui,ui...

Que tal começar a postar climatogramas ou trabalhos sobre o assunto  em vez de dizer as coisas de cor e salteado?




Rtrinda disse:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA como disse a Europa de Leste tem verões muito mais atlânticos que Portugal ahahahahaahahah que o Norte de Portugal ahahahahahahaha Bem Belém esta foi de Morte ahahahahahah já há muito tempo que não ouvia uma dessas eheheheheheeheh quer dizer se isto fosse dito por alguém da Televisão eu achava normal agora vindo de si, ok mas tudo bem Belém talvez você esteja a desenvolver uma teoria climatológica revolucionaria que consiste na influencia atlântica no Leste Europeu, julqo que você esta a confundir Precipitação com clima Atlântico o Leste da Europa, não tem influencia nenhuma atlântica ponto. Alias o Verão do clima temperado Oceânico é um Verão de temperaturas sem ser elevadas e com precipitação ao invés o clima continental tem um verão de caris tropical ou seja chuvas trovoadas com temperaturas bem mais elevadas que você imagina, uma dica nunca diga a ninguém género na sua vida social ou profissional que o Verão do Leste da Europa tem um clima mais Atlântico que o território português continental pode haver alguem que se desmanche a rir, olhe para cidades como a cidade do Porto em que quando estavam a 5 dias atras 34º graus em Lisboa o Porto não passava dos 25º ok????? Olhe para os mapas não vou ser eu a mostrar sabe porquê porque já os mostrei. O que disse desculpe-me belém mas não tem lógica nenhuma.



Um clima com meses secos no verão tem muito mais de mediterrâneo do que um clima que não tem meses secos no verão. Você veio dizer para eu curtir os verões atlânticos do meu país  mas cometeu o erro de  não especificar se era o norte ou o sul, se no interior ou no litoral e eu apenas o esclareci.
Mas eu não fui ao ponto de dizer que o norte de Portugal é mais quente que x ou y, ( embora o norte interior tenha regiões mais quentes do que você pensa), apenas referi que mesmo lá o verão tem meses secos estivais, tecnicamente condição típica do clima mediterrânico.





Rtrinda disse:


> escusava de ler isto Belém eu comparo pois ambas as regiões tem influencia Atlântica.



O sul do Leste ( Sudeste) europeu?
Tem a certeza?




Rtrinda disse:


> Mas é mesmo ou tem duvidas???? Eu já lhe provei isso já postei relativo ao Verão no Leste europeu não vou voltar a repetir-me va aos arquivos Belém e leia o que eu escrevo ok



O Costa já provou que você está enganado com o climatograma de Chisinau.
Tem a mesma média praticamente que o bem fresco e nortenho Porto ( apenas no verão lol)!
E nos arquivos o assunto deu barraca para o seu lado ( mesmo com vários forunistas a mostrar que você estava errado, vem aqui agora insistir no mesmo lol), mas não há crise, aqui vai de novo:
Você tinha dito que Bucareste tinha mais média no verão que Beja ( o tal local que adora usar como referência, mas esquece-se que locamente Beja até é bem fresca em comparação com muitos locais do distrito), mas na verdade até a Lisboa com o seu verão «atlântico» chega-lhe para as medidas ( e atenção, não tenho nada contra a Roménia, é um país que admiro muito):
















Rtrinda disse:


> Não gosto de por a palavra de ninguém em causa e não gosto de falar de 3ºs mas tenho muitas duvidas e não acredito os termómetros também avariam pelo menos ate prova em contrario entende??? Nunca foi provado alias como os seus tais 50º graus tão comuns em territorio nacional




Esse forunista ainda posta por cá e vive na Áustria e a meu ver a palavra dele é tão ou mais séria que a sua, entende?
Aliás acho que aquela região ( junto ao Tejo no interior)  tem muito mais condições para valores dessa ordem do que Chisinau.
Relativamente aos 50 graus, você tem problemas em perceber o que se escreve ou faz-se de desentendido?
Onde é que disse que tal é comum? Você é que veio aqui dizer que tal deveria acontecer de 30 ou 30 anos, baseado em nada quando eu coloquei em questão se tal mesmo teria acontecido alguma vez ou não ( embora pudesse pôr a forte hipótese que sim).




Rtrinda disse:


> onde é que 24º 25º graus são temperaturas abaixo do normal nos meses de verão nos açores????? Bem Belém você estava mesmo inspirado para desenvolver novas teorias, também já fiz um Tópico relativo ao clima dos Açores mas garantidamente duvido que nos Açores a temperatura supere os 28º graus com muita frequência.




Então você devia acompanhar melhor a situação, porque é de conhecimento geral, que os Açores tão com um Julho mais fresco do que o normal.
25 graus é normal sim, mas o que acontece é que a frequência com se atinge temperaturas amenas ou mornas nos Açores durante todo o ano, são muito maiores  do que no Leste da Europa.
Já ouviu falar em regularidade térmica?






Rtrinda disse:


> Não Belém é verdade eu vivo na verdade na Bielo-Rússia eheehehehehehehe.



Pois logo vi que algo não batia certo.
Sabe-nos dizer porque menciona Pinhal dos Frades na sua apresentação?





Rtrinda disse:


> Pois vou o Verão não é so praia???



Depende de cada um.
Falando por mim, praia e sol tenho aqui com fartura por isso não vou procurar isso a outro lado.
Há muitas opções além de  andar de papo para o ar a esturricar ao sol, mas cada um sabe de si.






Rtrinda disse:


> Certo mas também não vou falar consigo sobre as minhas opções de Lazer e de passeios não me leve mal como é obvio.



Então para isso dispensava os seus comentários sobre as suas opções de visita ao Minho.
É de conhecimento básico de quem vai para lá não é certamente há procura de calor.
Só se for alguém muito mal habituado!
Mas tive a ver as temperaturas de Monção e as mínimas ontem foram 16ºc.
Se as temperaturas subirem como se prevê até ao fim de semana ainda vão estar um bocado acima do que andou aqui a dizer.
E a feira medieval em Caminha tenho muita pena em perder!! 





Rtrinda disse:


> Fora do Normal????? Prove-me isso ouviu isso onde na TVI?????? Faz muito calor no leste da Europa todos os anos ate lhe já mostrei que Bucareste tem tanto ou mais calor que a capital de distrito mais quente de Portugal Beja não lhe estou a entender!!!!!



Não há nada para provar, os gráficos já postados falam por si.
Sim, relativamente a Bucareste não se alongue mais, que ninguém aqui vê mal.





Rtrinda disse:


> Verões atlanticos no Leste da Europa



Verões mediterrânicos em Portugal...


----------



## Costa (24 Jul 2009 às 09:43)

Rtrinda disse:


> a cidade do Porto em que quando estavam a 5 dias atras 34º graus em Lisboa o Porto não passava dos 25º ok?????



Essas temperaturas são da estação de Pedras Rubras certamente, estação essa está numa zona em que toda gente deste fórum sabe que não representa a realidade do Porto, basta sair desta zona do fórum e dirigir-se por exemplo ao _Seguimento Meteorológico_ e facilmente comprovará que os valores obtidos por utilizadores que vivem na cidade do Porto são 95% das vezes mais elevados que os valores apresentados pela estação de Pedras Rubras. Se estiveram 25ºC em Pedras Rubras, pode ter quase a certeza que no Porto e no resto do litoral norte, exceptuando as zonas costeiras como PR, não estiveram menos de 30ºC. 

Qualquer pessoa que acompanhe regularmente a meteorologia nacional saberia isso.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2009 às 10:43)

Olá amigos, vá vamos a discussões amigáveis.

Eu vivo em Viena, na Europa de leste, na parte mais oriental da Áustria que fica junto à Hungria. Aqui o clima é CONTINENTAL. Os Invernos são frios e os verões quentes. E chove mais nos meses de Verão que no Inverno, devido ás trovoadas, por vezes violentas, que aqui surgem nesta altura.

O clima aqui não é nada atlântico.
As variações de temperaturas bruscas ocorreram se o vento sopra do norte, trazendo ar polar, de oeste trazendo o ar marítimo, de leste trazendo ar do leste europeu ou da Rússia, ou de sul do Mediterrâneo e norte de África.

Para dar uma ideia, no Inverno em Janeiro as temperatura andam à volta dos 0º, variando entre os -10ºC e 10ºC usualmente. E no Verão é normal os 25-30ºC à tarde, e 15-20ºc de manhã, mas podemos ter dias só com 10ºC no Verão tb.

Por vezes na Europa de leste as temperaturas podem chegar aos 40ºC e até ultrapassar e chegar perto dos 45ºC (normalmente perto da Roménia), como aconteceu em anos recentes. À noite aqui em Viena, posso por vezes registrar 27ºC como aliás tive ontem  Ontem à tarde estava quase tudo com 35-40ºC aqui nestas zonas da Europa.
E quanto mais para sudeste, mais quente.

E a precipitação atingir valores bem elevados em Julho (devido às trovoadas). Por exemplo, só ontem registei 34mm de precipitação em meia-hora e o Julho já vai à volta dos 150mm (o que é normal). Normalmente a precipitação sob a forma de trovoadas é maior aqui na Europa central.


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2009 às 17:55)

Eu não disse que a Europa do Leste tinha um clima atlântico, o que disse é que os seus verões têm mais de atlântico ( nas precipitações) do que Portugal continental.


----------



## frederico (24 Jul 2009 às 21:35)

Dan disse:


> O Norte de Portugal fica a uma latitude 41º-42ºN e o Sul do Leste da Europa (sul da Grécia) localiza-se a 36º-37ºN.
> 
> Os Verões na Grécia são mais extensos e mais quentes que em Portugal, pelo menos considerando os valores da média mensal. Na média das máximas as diferenças já não são tão evidentes.




A latitude não é tudo. Há que considerar também a influência do Atlântico que contribui também para que, por exemplo, o noroeste de Marrocos tenha um clima mediterrânico, ao passo que a Líbia, à mesma latitude, tem um clima desértico.



Alguém me confirma se os 52ºC registados em Sevilha em 2003 ou 2004 são um valor oficial?


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2009 às 22:41)

frederico disse:


> A latitude não é tudo. Há que considerar também a influência do Atlântico que contribui também para que, por exemplo, o noroeste de Marrocos tenha um clima mediterrânico, ao passo que a Líbia, à mesma latitude, tem um clima desértico.



A latitude não é tudo mas tem muita importância.



frederico disse:


> Alguém me confirma se os 52ºC registados em Sevilha em 2003 ou 2004 são um valor oficial?



Esse valor não é oficial. Em Sevilha ou em qualquer outro local de Espanha não há nenhum registo oficial de um valor de 50ºC. Não há em Espanha nem em nenhum outro país da Europa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2009 às 23:31)

Dan disse:


> Esse valor não é oficial. Em Sevilha ou em qualquer outro local de Espanha não há nenhum registo oficial de um valor de 50ºC. Não há em Espanha nem em nenhum outro país da Europa.



Sevilha registou, a par de Córdoba/Aeroporto, 46,6 ºC em Agosto de 2003. 

Nenhuma estação oficial na Península Ibérica ultrapassou o valor de 47,4 ºC na Amareleja.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2009 às 00:26)

Penso que a Espanha teve 47,8ºC


----------



## irpsit (25 Jul 2009 às 08:20)

Isto só demonstra que provavelmente há muito poucas medições oficiais para estarmos a dizer que Espanha nunca teve 50ºC (em condições standard).
Que se monte estações "oficiais" em todos esses locais muito quentes e muito frios.

Por exemplo, o IM nem sequer uma estação na torre tem!!!


----------



## irpsit (25 Jul 2009 às 08:31)

E segundo a wikipedia vejam os recordes oficiais. Penso que não retratam bem a realidade mas isso é a minha opinião claro.
É de 48.0ºC na Grécia, a Itália tem um de 46ºC e a Roménia e França 44ºC.

Se estes países tem recordes tão altos, certamente que Espanha deverá ter tido mais, os prováveis 50º ou 52ºC. E talvez Portugal já tenha tido.

Recorde-se que ainda anteontem Múrcia teve oficiais 45ºC e não-oficiais 47ºC nos arredores. E falavam-se de muitos locais a 45ºC na heatwave de 2007 no Leste Europeu, pois parece que nenhum destes foi então oficial.

Eu sinceramente já não ligo muito a considerar-se algo oficial ou não, desde que tenha condições standard.
Se eu fosse o IM, certamente colocaria 3 ou 4 estações em pontos diferentes da Amareleja e arredores e faria o mesmo na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 12:15)

irpsit disse:


> E segundo a wikipedia vejam os recordes oficiais. Penso que não retratam bem a realidade mas isso é a minha opinião claro.
> É de 48.0ºC na Grécia, a Itália tem um de 46ºC e a Roménia e França 44ºC.
> 
> Se estes países tem recordes tão altos, certamente que Espanha deverá ter tido mais, os prováveis 50º ou 52ºC. E talvez Portugal já tenha tido.
> ...



A Wikipedia não é de confiança...

Com o caso das estação da amareleja e serra da estrela, tens toda a razão...


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2009 às 12:38)

Já existiu uma estação meteorológica na Torre. Pelo menos foi lá colocada uma em Novembro de 1999. Não sei se ainda está em funcionamento.






http://www.ceg.ul.pt/proj_estrela/


----------



## rozzo (25 Jul 2009 às 14:20)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Sevilha registou, a par de Córdoba/Aeroporto, 46,6 ºC em Agosto de 2003.
> 
> Nenhuma estação oficial na Península Ibérica ultrapassou o valor de 47,4 ºC na Amareleja.



No site do instituto de Meteorologia espanhol, na secção de extremos climatológicos, a estação de Murcia (instituto) tem um máximo absoluto de 47.8º. Num longínquo 29 Jul 1876 é verdade.. Mas para estar no site do INM deverá ser credível.. 

Não sei se haverá ainda outra estação com valor mais elevado ou se será de facto este?


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2009 às 18:20)

irpsit disse:


> E segundo a wikipedia vejam os recordes oficiais. Penso que não retratam bem a realidade mas isso é a minha opinião claro.
> É de 48.0ºC na Grécia, a Itália tem um de 46ºC e a Roménia e França 44ºC.
> 
> Se estes países tem recordes tão altos, certamente que Espanha deverá ter tido mais, os prováveis 50º ou 52ºC. E talvez Portugal já tenha tido.
> ...



Alguns dos locais mais quentes da P. Ibérica foram discutidos aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/mais-de-50-c-em-portugal-1425-14.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 20:10)

rozzo disse:


> No site do instituto de Meteorologia espanhol, na secção de extremos climatológicos, a estação de Murcia (instituto) tem um máximo absoluto de 47.8º. Num longínquo 29 Jul 1876 é verdade.. Mas para estar no site do INM deverá ser credível..
> 
> Não sei se haverá ainda outra estação com valor mais elevado ou se será de facto este?



Não é por acaso que esses valores são colocados numa tabela à parte.

Por serem tão antigos, poderão estar em causa condições deficientes de medição, pois desde então esses records nunca mais foram batidos.

O próprio INM espanhol reconhece essas incertezas quanto ao absoluto rigor das observações em alguns casos.

Mas é certamente possível.


----------



## rozzo (26 Jul 2009 às 00:51)

Pois isso já não sei!
Eu próprio obviamente ao ver valores tão antigos sou logicamente reticente quanto às condições de medição!
Mas seja como for, o valor vem da ferramenta de busca de extremos climatológicos na página do INM, portanto ali não estão separados os dados, sejam eles de 1900 ou 2000.. Estão lá todos, portanto de qualquer forma serão oficiais, senão uma entidade como o INM não os teria assim disponíveis para uso de qualquer pessoa, se fossem dados "manhosos"!
Mas sim, compreendo a tua reticência, tal como eu próprio a tenho! 
A questão nem era essa, estava só a complementar a tua informação, em relação aos máximos oficiais existentes na Península!


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2009 às 01:35)

Dan disse:


> Já existiu uma estação meteorológica na Torre. Pelo menos foi lá colocada uma em Novembro de 1999. Não sei se ainda está em funcionamento.



Dan, dizes bem que foi lá colocada, mas até ao "final de Maio último", observando as condições deploráveis em que a mesma se encontrava , tudo indica que já não funciona..., o que como localização estratégica do ponto de vista meteorológico em Portugal continental, tal atitude negligente é de lamentar...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 11:46)

joseoliveira disse:


> Dan, dizes bem que foi lá colocada, mas até ao "final de Maio último", observando as condições deploráveis em que a mesma se encontrava , tudo indica que já não funciona..., o que como localização estratégica do ponto de vista meteorológico em Portugal continental, tal atitude negligente é de lamentar...



Realmente é uma pena.
Poder-se-ia ter uma melhor noção das condições do local mais frio do nosso país.
Seria óptimo no Inverno...

E já agora, joseoliveira, que querias dizer com "_condições deploráveis_"?
Quais eram essas condições?


----------

